# Ballistic Bowstrings seeks Pro Staff representatives



## GO BALLISTIC! (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh Lord!... not another new string company!?! 

No, not really... Ballistic Bowstrings has been Canada's leading supplier of high quality OEM and aftermarket replacement strings and cables for over 18 years. During that time, Ballistic has developed the specialized equipment essential to consistently producing strings and cables of superior quality. Ballistic's technicians take great pride in the attention to detail given to the construction of each Ballistic Bowstring, resulting in a product that is unsurpassed in quality, performance, durability, and eye catching great looks.

Ballistic Bowstrings are manufactured to exceed all OEM specifications, and are available in a wide variety of materials and color choices, for all types of bows. 

Orders are now being accepted for shipment world wide. *Satisfaction is unconditionally guaranteed.*

Pricing, in US dollars, is very competitive, as follows:

*Custom Strings* (2 color twist or 3 color blend)
~ one cam, two cam, cam and a half (complete set) $49.00 
~ shoot through (complete set) $59.00
~ traditional strings (2 color) $17.50
~ crossbow strings (2 color dacron) $17.50
~ crossbow strings (other than dacron) $23.50

*Premium Strings* (3 color twist or blend, pre-stretched, Liquid Lok)
~ one cam, two cam, cam and a half (complete set) $78.00
~ shoot through (complete set) $89.00


**Ballistic* is currently accepting applications for several newly created *Pro Staff* positions. Interested shooters should forward resumes, results, 2007 schedules, and pictures to [email protected] 
Applications must be received by February 15, 2007.


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Go.... to the top


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*hello*

to the top with ya. good luck they look great.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I bought my first set of Ballistic strings last month. They are fantastic strings! I have owned probably 8 sets of Winners Choice and have owned Bucknasty strings, ProStrings and several local guys offerings. Let me tell you, Ballistic is second to none in quality and is first in colour combo options. 
If you are looking for a quality string at a good price you've got to check these strings out. 
I'd post a pic but I'm somewhat PC challenged...


----------



## hardbreak (Feb 14, 2006)

*hey*

did u say u r looking for staff shooters???? if so give me a pm...
thanks chad


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Shoot me a PM as well, I can put strings to good use!


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Those are some very nice looking strings!

Good Luck bud!

TTT for you!


----------



## williejay (May 25, 2006)

*To the top*

Sure pm me and Good Luck !!!!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Just a thought folks .....*



GO BALLISTIC!;3990447
*[B said:


> Ballistic[/B] is currently accepting applications for several newly created *Pro Staff* positions. Interested shooters should forward resumes, results, 2007 schedules, and pictures to [email protected]
> Applications must be received by February 15, 2007.


you should email your resumes to Ballistic ..... great strings, and great company to work with :wink: 

PintoJK


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

I shot you an Pro Staff Email


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

sent u a email


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

Strings are deffinatly high quality!

check em out

-steve


----------



## hardbreak (Feb 14, 2006)

*hey*

sent u an email:wink: :cocktail: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

What material are your strings made from?


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

southerngirl said:


> What material are your strings made from?


It's up to you. Ballistic stocks all popular string materials. My personal favourite is Ultra Cam, because it's the most stable material I've found. In my opinion, it stretches and creeps less than anything else on the market, while maintaining very competitive arrow speed. Other materials may provide 2 or 3 or even 5 fps more, but when it really counts, (on my hunting bow for instance) I'll take the stability every time.


----------



## Deadeye101 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Staff Shooter Consideration???*

Sent you an email in regards to your upcoming pro staff positions. I would like to thank you in advance for all your time & consideration!!! I look very forward to hearing from you soon!!!

Hope all is well & Good luck to all!!!
Brian


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Back .....*

ttt

PBean


----------



## tinyman (Jan 7, 2007)

i like the look of the strings ? do i aquire these strings:77: :clap: :dontknow:


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

tinyman said:


> i like the look of the strings ? do i aquire these strings:77: :clap: :dontknow:


Howdy

You can PM your info to 'Go Ballistic!', go to www. ballisticbowstrings.com , or call 905 775-4416.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Ttt*

These strings are the best I have ever used. I have been on staff with Ballistic since '03. They have very fast turn around on orders, and the kind of excellent quality that only goes into something that is custom made by professionals who care about their reputations.

Rob


----------



## GO BALLISTIC! (Jan 31, 2007)

3D-GURU said:


> These strings are the best I have ever used. I have been on staff with Ballistic since '03. They have very fast turn around on orders, and the kind of excellent quality that only goes into something that is custom made by professionals who care about their reputations.
> 
> Rob



Please... you're making us blush! :embara: Go on.......


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Pro*

Would Be Honored!!!!! Email Sent


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

Best strings I have ever shot period. Have been shooting ballistic for the better part of a year and they are second to none, and they come perfect to spec and go on with very little tweaking.


Chris.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*ttt*

 

PBean


----------



## GO BALLISTIC! (Jan 31, 2007)

*Last day!*

Just a reminder.... today (February 15) is the last day to submit Pro Staff resumes. Send 'em in!


----------



## GO BALLISTIC! (Jan 31, 2007)

*Pro Staff selections*

Final selections have been made for Ballistic's 2007 Pro Staff, and all successful applicants have been notified. Thank you to everyone that submitted a resume, and if you were not selected this year, please consider applying again next year.

Look for our rep's at an archery range near you!

Thanks,

Ballistic Bowstrings


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

setting up my new set i had made for my 2007 darton pro 3000 tommorow.!!!

cant wait... pictures to come:wink: 

-steve


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

cant wait to start shootin some new strings!!


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Looking very forward to the year ahead. Thank you for the great opportunity


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Congrats to all ....*

great company to work with  

PintoJK


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

Got my strings all setup and ready to go this evening.....

even got the brass nocks on and looking stock!


----------



## chsnelk03 (Jun 10, 2006)

Looking forward to a great year with Ballistic Bowstrings......Can't wait to start shooting my new Premium Ballistic Bowstrings!!


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

I have not gotten mine yet, as I was just accepted to their Pro Staff, but I can't wait to give them a try. By what everyone says, I think I will be very happy!


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

I think this is going to be a great season for everybody on the team.

Anybody else going to be at Indoor Worlds this weekend


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

Wheres everyone from on the team?

-steve


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Near Chicagoland for me...


----------



## chsnelk03 (Jun 10, 2006)

I will be shooting the Indoor Worlds in the A.M. 0936, Hunter Class! I am an hour south of Cleveland.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

Im from just north of Detroit, I will be at Indoor Worlds Sat 5:03pm


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Kitchener, Ontario*

For me. You guys will not be disappointed. I have been shooting for them since 2003, and the Ballistic strings are the best I have ever tried.

Welcome aboard new pro-staffers.

Rob


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

I am from NY......... its going to be fun for sure.


----------



## chsnelk03 (Jun 10, 2006)

fstgstdsmpay said:


> Im from just north of Detroit, I will be at Indoor Worlds Sat 5:03pm


Good Luck!!


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

Thunder Bay, ON here..


----------



## hardbreak (Feb 14, 2006)

chicago area myself...


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

hardbreak said:


> chicago area myself...


You live about 6 miles west of me, I will have to meet up with you if possible.

I can't wait to get my set of strings, Nigel said they should be here next week...


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

Stockholm Sweden here lol 

Magnus


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

chsnelk03, How did you shoot?


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

sweden thats awsome....

what kind of archery are u into ??

-steve


----------



## chsnelk03 (Jun 10, 2006)

fstgstdsmpay said:


> chsnelk03, How did you shoot?


For my first ever 3d, I'm pretty happy. I shot HC and ended with a 379/11. Parma did a great job. It was a little dark in there though! Good binocs were a definite bonus, unfortunately, I didn't have good binocs!!lol

How did you shoot? What class?

Regards, 
Roger


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

chsnelk03 said:


> For my first ever 3d, I'm pretty happy. I shot HC and ended with a 379/11. Parma did a great job. It was a little dark in there though! Good binocs were a definite bonus, unfortunately, I didn't have good binocs!!lol
> 
> How did you shoot? What class?
> 
> ...


Congrats Roger, sounds like a good time, and thats the most important. 3D's and Target shooting is something that you have to get use to. It will get easier, and I bet you improve that score as well!


----------



## chsnelk03 (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

I shot a 410 with 18 11's I shot HC this was my first national IBO event, those friggin dark turkeys while shooting them in a dark cave killed me


----------



## chsnelk03 (Jun 10, 2006)

Congrats, Adam. That score should have qualified you for the IBO World in Anderson! Great job! Will you be shooting any of the Triple Crown? If so, let me know, my brother's belong to the Bedford club and live about 15 minutes from the shoot site. How long did it take you to get to Cleveland? I am about 50 mins. South.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks congrats on your first 3D to, I didnt qualify 413 did but I ended up being 29th overall, and they take the top 20 so maybe at the next shoot. I plan on attending all of the local IBO Qualifiers, all of the Triple Crown Shoots, and Worlds (as long as I qualify that is). It took me 3 hours on the button to get to cleveland


----------



## chsnelk03 (Jun 10, 2006)

PM me your phone number, if you are planning on going to the 1st leg maybe we could meet up or you are welcome to camp out at my brother's house. Like I said, it is only 15 min. away.


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

ONT-archer-ARIO said:


> sweden thats awsome....
> 
> what kind of archery are u into ??
> 
> -steve



I´m into Target and Field mainly with the occacional 3-D  *L*

Magnus


----------



## chsnelk03 (Jun 10, 2006)

Adam, I just got of the phone with Judy at the IBO and 52 shooters in Hunter Class qualified for the World Shoot. They do not count 11's for World qualifing...So again, congrats on qualifying!!


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Who has their Ballistic Strings already?

I know Roger and I are still waiting ours, anyone else in the same boat?

Jeff


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

I just sent my stuff in on the 13th. So hopefully soon


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

fstgstdsmpay said:


> I just sent my stuff in on the 13th. So hopefully soon


I sent mine in the 16th I think it was, Nigel said to me in email today that it should go out later this week or next week!:wink:


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

I put in the paper work last week also. I am hoping they make it for the weekend so I can show them off at an indoor 3D tournament.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Ttt...


----------



## chsnelk03 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Ballistic strings and cables on the way!!*

Just got the email from Nigel that they have shipped! Can't wait to start breakin' them in!


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

the funny thing is u wont notice breaking them in... they barely move ....
what material you guys getting?

-steve


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

ONT-archer-ARIO said:


> the funny thing is u wont notice breaking them in... they barely move ....
> what material you guys getting?
> 
> -steve


I had planned on 452x, but Nigel convinced me of Ultracam. I have never used it before, so I will see how it is...


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*First off .....*

I'd like to welcome everyone to a great team .....  



Jeff K in IL said:


> I had planned on 452x, but Nigel convinced me of Ultracam. I have never used it before, so I will see how it is...


Ballistic has made all my strings out of UltraCam for a number of years and I've never had a problem with either performance or stretch. 

I know you folks will be pleased with his work, and I know he truly stands behind every string he makes.

PintoJK


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

pintojk said:


> I'd like to welcome everyone to a great team .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did some researching on it, it has a higher Vectran blend than other materials, but it also requires more attention and more waxing. Also many articles say it is not as durable as other materials.

We shall see, I have no doubt Nigel will stand behind his work though...


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Ballistic Team Member*

From Cornwall Ont. They're Going On My 07 Apa Python In Blue Flame Can't Wait.... Ye Haa


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

*Aim Low is aboard also.*

Aim Low Productions has teamed up with Ballistic also. Their strings and cables will be on our Bowtech hunting bows and also our Diamond bowfishing Bows.

Looking forward to getting rigged up!


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

From Deep River, Ontario. Will be shooting Ballistic strings on my
PSE's.Looking forward to shooting these strings
Brian McKay


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

I too am also going with the Ultracam. Nigel assured me that it was the way to go on my hunting setup. I am very thrilled to be aligned with a great bunch of people here for sure.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

anyone shooting or getting ballistic bowstrings in minnisota...??

-steve


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I joined the Ballistic factory team. and will be showing the strings on my bows in the ASA and NFAA/FAA tourenements. 
I look forward to showing a great product. 

Tim Wanat
Florida


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow a lot of peopel across the country and world... 

What kind of shooting do most of you guys do?


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

I would have to say Bow hunting is top on my list for sure. Although by the number I 3d shoots I attend its becoming a tossup for sure. From this time of year on I travel all over NY, CT and Massachusetts for outdoor 3d events. Heck once in a while I even squeeze in an Indoor paper event. :cocktail: :cocktail:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I shoot .....*

almost any venue ..... Indoors, FITA, 3D, and some say I hunt too. :wink: 

Talked with the folks at Ballistic last night, and they're working extra hours to get strings out right now, everyone seems to be getting ready for spring (3D, turkey etc.) 

The phenominal amount of time and care that Ballistic puts into every string really shows in the final product.

Regarding UltraCam's durability ..... I have an original set of Ballistic's Premium Strings on my hunting rig, I've put thousands of shots thru them, and they've been working flawlessly for over 4 years now.  No stretch, no serving separation, and they still look great !!!

PintoJK


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

pintojk said:


> almost any venue ..... Indoors, FITA, 3D, and some say I hunt too. :wink:
> 
> Talked with the folks at Ballistic last night, and they're working extra hours to get strings out right now, everyone seems to be getting ready for spring (3D, turkey etc.)
> 
> ...


Glad to hear about Ultracam, I think it has a lot to do with the manufacturer as well.. 

I hunt, shoot 3D, and some target, but I prefer 3D over target, and hunting over both...:wink: 

Good luck to everyone if they have an event coming up soon!


----------



## hardbreak (Feb 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

I received an Email from Nigel and my strings are in the mail.....now comes the anxious trips to the Post Office :thumbs_up


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

hilltophunter said:


> I received an Email from Nigel and my strings are in the mail.....now comes the anxious trips to the Post Office :thumbs_up


Me as well, I can't wait to put them on...


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

anyone get to put their strings on yet? :cocktail:


----------

